# Grigory Sokolov



## Zhdanov

Grigory Sokolov - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grigory_Sokolov











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Arapov


----------



## Guest

He's a remarkable artist, absolutely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't like Chopin very much, but I do when Sokolov plays it.


----------



## Zhdanov




----------



## Guest

I was lucky to attend his last US concert many years ago in San Francisco. I don't remember everything he played, but I do recall a set of Couperin pieces and Brahms' 3rd Sonata. It was staggeringly good.


----------



## Ras

I like *Sokolov's* recording of *Bach's Art of Fugue*.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

He never gives interviews. When he made an exception a couple of years ago and spoke to a German journalist about his idol, Emil Gilels (whose centenary he was marking by giving a special recital), the final result was disappointing as the journalist wasn't exactly outstandingly intelligent and didn't know too much about Gilels beyond certain cliches. As though she was out to prove Sokolov was right in never speaking to the media! (I'd post a link but I read it in the Russian translation)

I really love his performance of this Haydn sonata


----------



## staxomega

Does anyone know if he ever recorded D959 on CD? I have this saved from an old GMG post but going back to look for it the forum is down for maintenance and I'm unable to find this doing a web search at the usual classical specialists.


----------



## Mandryka

staxomega said:


> Does anyone know if he ever recorded D959 on CD? I have this saved from an old GMG post but going back to look for it the forum is down for maintenance and I'm unable to find this doing a web search at the usual classical specialists.


No, I don't believe there are any commercial releases of him playing D 959


----------



## Zhdanov




----------



## Mandryka

Is he a pianist who has lost his magic touch after signing with DG?


----------



## nobilmente

A fascinating pianist, but I find a kind of intense inner tension in his playing, like a tightly wound spring.


----------

